# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella iris sx939

## thanasis 1

Καλησπερα,εχω ενα ατμοσιδερο stirella iris sx939 και θελω να αλλαξω τον θερμοστατη λειτουργιας.
Αυτος που εχει πανω τωρα λεει L125*-14*,να τον αλλαξω με εναν 125 βαθμων??
Το L125*-14 * σημαινει κατι??

Πριν κανω την ερωτηση εδω εβαλα εναν 120 βαθμων με κεραμικο καλυμμα και οχι πλαστικο και παρατηρισα οτι δεν μου λειτουργουσε καλα.
Ναι μεν μου εφτιαχνε ατμο αλλα οταν εκλεινε ο θερμοστατης μετα αργουσε παρα πολυ να ξανα ανοιξει για να μου θερμανει την πλακα,σε αυτο μοπορει να φταιει επειδη το σωμα του θερμοστατη ειναι κεραμικο και οχι πλαστικο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για το 14 μπορεί να σημαίνει επισήμανση για το ύψος του κυλίνδρου (14mm) του θερμοστάτη π.χ.
Εσύ έχεις βάση μοντέλου τον κωδικό 23023
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto
Ενώ αν πάρουμε παράδειγμα τον πιο πάνω θερμοστάτη (2302 :Cool:  έχει ύψος κυλίνδρου 13mm
Το ύψος κυλίνδρου πιστεύω επηρεάζει τα ανώτερο + κατώτερο όριο θερμοκρασίας + χρονικά .




> Ναι μεν μου εφτιαχνε ατμο αλλα οταν εκλεινε ο θερμοστατης μετα αργουσε παρα πολυ να ξανα ανοιξει *για να μου θερμανει την πλακα*,


Όταν λες την "πλάκα " το λαμβάνω ως πλάκα του σίδερου χειρός (και τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τον παραπάνω θερμοστάτη που είναι στο μπόιλερ ) .

----------


## thanasis 1

Πετρο συγνωμη λαθος δικο μου αντι να γραψω μποιλερ εγραψα πλακα.
Εβαλα λοιπον εναν 120 βαθμων με κεραμικο σωμα και οχι πλαστικο οπως αυτος που ειχε και παρατηρισα οτι δεν μου λειτουργουσε καλα.
Ναι μεν μου εφτιαχνε ατμο αλλα οταν εκλεινε ο θερμοστατης του μποιλερ μετα αργουσε  παρα πολυ να ξανα ανοιξει για να μου θερμανει το μποιλερ και να φτιαξει ατμο,σε αυτο μπορει  να φταιει επειδη το σωμα του θερμοστατη ειναι κεραμικο και οχι πλαστικο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το αν είναι κεραμικό ή πλαστικό , δεν νομίζω να επηρεάζει στο πότε θα ανοίξει κλείσει ένας θερμοστάτης , αλλά στην αντοχή που είναι καλύτερη στο κεραμικό . ( στο πλαστικό λιώνουν οι εξωτερικές επαφές και αλλάζουν γωνία ) 
Σε μερικά πράγματα μπορείς να κάνεις πατέντες , αλλά στην περίπτωση σου άστο καλύτερα και βάλε το γνήσιο όπως το θέλει ο κατασκευαστής .

----------


## thanasis 1

Οκ,ευχαριστω.

----------

